# We all see these DWA Course's????



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Well i've been searching for a while now about a DWA course for CROC'S/Alligator's but can't find anything other than Croc's of the world.

I just basically want to know what other's have to offer before i choose where/if/can to go.

I was thinking the VIP experience at Croc's of the world just because it doesn't say anything about only holding baby's/juvenile Croc's it just say's opportunity to hold, where other say's baby/juvi and it has a lot of other goodie's to experience as well as 5hour's for the day when other are 1.5 hour's.

If anyone know's of any please let us know, oh and by the way i'm 18 NOVEMBER.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i saw an advert for some in last months PRK, was £100 for the day session excluding VAT, and there was two different dates at two different venues, and if you book both they where £70 each excluding VAT.... see if you can get a hold of last months mag


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> i saw an advert for some in last months PRK, was £100 for the day session excluding VAT, and there was two different dates at two different venues, and if you book both they where £70 each excluding VAT.... see if you can get a hold of last months mag


August magazine or september sorry i don't know the actual date of the magazine being released?


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

ill take a photo of the advert and post it if you give me a few mins....


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

the courses are in Octobers PRK on page 4


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Yerp, here it is...


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank's for all your help so far but the age for this is 21plus and i'm only 18 in november but if you have anything else just say.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Really nobody know's of any of these  you get the venomous snake's all the time but no croc/alligator's.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

if you've never been, Crocs of the World is a great place! havent been on their keeper day/vip yet but its well worth a visit any way.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

take a trip to aussy there will be loada places down under willing to "let you have a go" :2thumb:

there is not a huge amount of croc keepers, even fewer who advertise they keep them, and even fewer willing to show a 18yr old they never met "how it's done" but there is people wanting to make money out there so if people are willing to pay for something, there will be someone willing to teach them for there cash:lol2:.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

come to think of it, a mate of mine "Chapmand" is looking into his dwa, and no one in the north east, bar 2 pet shops i know of, have crocs so he was advised to get some expierence with BIG monitors, and because we are in the north east, first place he went was Steve Foo's (MonitorMad). i tagged along with him once and was a great expirence!! so see if some one in your area keep big monitors would be nice enough to let you go round and see whats up...


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> take a trip to aussy there will be loada places down under willing to "let you have a go" :2thumb:
> 
> there is not a huge amount of croc keepers, even fewer who advertise they keep them, and even fewer willing to show a 18yr old they never met "how it's done" but there is people wanting to make money out there so if people are willing to pay for something, there will be someone willing to teach them for there cash:lol2:.


HAHA i think i should move to the aussy's.

I'd be willing to pay for it :lol2: considering the VIP one at croc's is £300.

@DEADFAMOUSx - Yeah i'll have a look around see if i can find anything i just can't believe that their is quite a few venomous snake's courses but no croc's :lol2: .


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

what about the croc man in oxford Crocodiles of the World - The UK's Only Crocodile Zoo he started in his back garden so you never now you might be able to go do some work for free worth a shout


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Madhouse5 said:


> what about the croc man in oxford Crocodiles of the World - The UK's Only Crocodile Zoo he started in his back garden so you never now you might be able to go do some work for free worth a shout


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: 
That's the one that i was on about first of all :lol2: i was just seeing if their are any other about.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

:jump: ANYBODY????????????????????????????????????????.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Only BUMPING this to see if anyone hasn't seen this yet know's anywhere or anyone willing.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

??????????????????


----------

